# NYU Tisch 2013



## Robin101 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

I haven't seen a Tisch thread, so I started one for the 2013 applicant pool. I hope all of you, lovely, talented people are hanging in there.

I just checked my visual sample link and it received a few hits last weekend, so I'm wondering if that's the same for anyone else. I don't usually advertise my stuff, so that was pretty profound for me. Do you think they could already be hacking through the application stack?


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey Robin

I'm in the same boat. I check my application page an average of 4 times a day to see if there's an update. But it doesn't say anything more than 'Submitted date: etc etc'. Does yours say anything different? 

If I may ask, have you applied anywhere else?


----------



## Robin101 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey Sudarshansuresh,

No, my application states the same thing as yours. I only wondered because my video link received a few plays last week.

I also applied to Columbia, UCLA and AFI. What about you? Where else did you apply?


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Dec 17, 2012)

I've applied to Columbia and USC and I'm working on submitting my application to CalArts by the Jan 4th deadline.

I'm a little tense about my visual submissions for all three, since my narrative pieces are essentially comedy. Not sure whether it satisfactorily answers their ask -- for instance, USC wants something that reflects my "aesthetic tastes and intellectual and emotional interests". I hope that simply means they're looking for mature work, and not necessarily some deeply profound and earth-shattering stuff! Also, one's aesthetic tastes and intellectual/ emotional interests may be pretty diverse, so I'm not sure how just one visual submission will reflect this. 

Sorry, went off on a tangent there.

Good luck with your applications!


----------



## Sara  Suri (Dec 18, 2012)

I am glad someone has started a 2013 thread 
I went through the 2012 ones and I guess we're in the same boat now. This is nerve wrecking.


----------



## wannabe13 (Jan 9, 2013)

Any updates here? Anyone know when interviews go out?


----------



## wannabe13 (Jan 16, 2013)

Anybody get plays on their video submissions recently?


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Jan 20, 2013)

I got some views on the 7th and 9th of Jan. And a couple more between 18th and 20th. My vimeo stats inform me that there were plays from slideroom.

Ugh. This is tense.


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Jan 20, 2013)

What about the rest of you'll?


----------



## nellie (Jan 20, 2013)

hiya! i'm new here, been lurking around for a while and finally decided to join today - am freaking nervous! would be nice to have people to nailbite with 

i used the slideroom upload for 3 out of my 4 videos so only 1 video was uploaded on youtube... and i'm not sure youtube can sense the slideroom views (plus youtube is generally screwy) so i have absolutely no clue what they've seen!!! i'm starting to regret - wish i'd used vimeo instead!

what other unis did you guys apply for? i applied for columbia and usc as well, and got a view from california on jan 7th which i assume was from usc... 

this is so scary! we'll all know if we get interviews in just TWO weeks (based on previous years, the first round of interviews gets released around Feb 6th)!! -dies-


----------



## Sara  Suri (Jan 20, 2013)

I've been practicing photography for a while now so my samples were in that medium. Im guessing people who have submitted their visual submissions as videos have a better chance  & THATS FREAKING THE **** OUTTA ME.

So anyway, lets see how it goes. Truthfully, all i want is an interview. Cause even if i don't get through atleast I'd have the confidence to apply next year.

I've only applied to NYU and Columbia. They were my dream schools. Along with these I am going to apply to FAMU ( PRAGUE) and NFTS (UK)

Goood luuuck 

ps: lets keep this conversation active and support everyone


----------



## Sunwukong13 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello I was wondering if anyone knew when the application process at Tisch actually starts notifications for incoming students?


----------



## nellie (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey Sara, nice to meet you!  lets definitely keep this thread active - two weeks till interview notifications go out! have you had any status changes? 

I don't think submitting film gives you an advantage actually, if anything film submissions might be picked on more for technical mistakes :/ so dont worry about submitting photos 

haha i really want an interview too... i heard the interviews are really brutal though but, oh well, lets pray we all make it to that stage and then we can start worrying!

good luck to you too! i hope everyone here gets interviews!


----------



## TrilogyFan (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello, friends. I'm an applicant to Tisch MFA in Dramatic Writing with a playwriting concentration (though really interested in screenwriting also). Since this thread is a lot more active than anything that is focused on playwrights, hope you'll let me hang out 

Been looking at the 2012 version of this thread and there's a LOT of insight/information/utter guesswork over there you might want to look at.


----------



## nellie (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello! please do stay, the more the merrier 

Yea i've read through every thread i could, which is why i sorta estimated that tisch should be releasing interview notifications right around feb 6th. but from what i read, dramatic writing doesn't require interviews right? they just let you know if you get in around early march?


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Jan 22, 2013)

Quick question. Has anyone heard ANYthing whatsoever from Tisch since submitting the apps? Like an applicant ID of some sort, or a general email about scholarship options, or even a random communication from them? Or do you know if there is any way of getting a little more detail on where your application stands? I'm tired of just seeing the word 'submitted' on my online app page.

I'm considering writing to Dan Sanford and asking him for a hint of an update at least. Anyone tried that already?


----------



## nellie (Jan 22, 2013)

nope, haven't heard anything at all! but don't worry, i'm pretty sure this is very common - in the previous years threads no one hears anything till the first week of February, when they start sending out interview notifications. till then we just have to sit tight and try not to piss ourselves waiting!


----------



## Robin101 (Jan 22, 2013)

I haven't heard anything either. The only message I ever received from NYU is an email last December telling me that they were closing for break. 

I agree with nellie that this wait is HORRIBLE and the closer we get to hearing news about interviews isn't making it any better. I received a call from an unknown LA number today (I applied to UCLA and AFI as well) and nearly had a heart attack, but it turned out to be a wrong number haha, so now I'm just jumpy and disappointed.


----------



## wannabe13 (Jan 22, 2013)

I've heard nothing. Oh, the torture.


----------



## Sara  Suri (Jan 24, 2013)

sigh.

PATIENCE.

This is painful.


----------



## TrilogyFan (Jan 27, 2013)

Patience indeed. It is hard, the waiting, no doubt! But I have to say that, for me, compared to the torture of putting together six different applications, all with different requirements for transcripts, test scores and writing samples, I am feeling fairly light of heart. 

So let's all rejoice in the fact that we got all our stuff in on time and it's out of our hands, at least for now. Possible?


----------



## benselt (Jan 30, 2013)

I agree, TrilogyFan. I still have one more application to finish up - due February 1st - and then it's alll waiting. I should feel more relieved, but as February creeps in, it's getting hard! We should be getting emails or calls about interviews within the next couple of weeks, from what I've gathered looking at past forums. 

General Question - Has anyone gotten recent hits on their film reels? Vimeo is telling me I received 2 plays this week and it has me sweating! The plays aren't from slideroom, which has me nervous...but I can't imagine who else would be watching. 

I'm applying to the MFA in Production with a concentration in Directing, by the way. I've been creeping on this forum for a while now  Good luck to all of you! Let's hang in there!


----------



## Robin101 (Jan 30, 2013)

How do you tell where your Vimeo plays are coming from? Do you have to upgrade to plus or pro?


----------



## DeathDealer (Jan 30, 2013)

It might be fun to share our visual submissions from Vimeo or Youtube? Considering we're all budding filmmakers, I'm sure the opinions would be quite astute and beneficial.


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Jan 30, 2013)

@deathdealer:  Umm, I'm sorry, but I recall sharing one of my written submissions with you over a month ago (upon your request) and you never bothered to share yours in return or offer feedback. 

@robin101:  Click on 'Top URL Embeds' within the Stats option below your video.


----------



## ridzk (Jan 31, 2013)

..Hey...does anybody know if NYU sends out any mail if you dont make it for the interview round or one has to just assume that if they dont get to hear anything? I am freakin nervous.


----------



## benselt (Feb 1, 2013)

@ridzk I don't think we will be notified for not making it to the interview round...but if we don't get a call by the end of February I would plan to expect the worst and not wait for the April rejection letter. I am really nervous too! 

It's February, things are getting real/surreal!


----------



## ridzk (Feb 2, 2013)

...Benselt: thank you..now I know what to expect if I don't hear anything till next week.Well goodluck to you..

By the way...Any update? Anyone? Any calls yet?? tell us...tell us...


----------



## TonyJr (Feb 3, 2013)

So two weeks more and we will know who is in the first line for the interview!))

Hi everyone, in short - film production/directing here. Believe or not, only one application, Tisch.
Let's not piss in our pants; with 5% selection rate everyone has a chance. Let's meet @campus one day))

Good luck and thanks for keeping this thread alive. It does really help, like "you are not alone"

Tony


----------



## rtessler (Feb 4, 2013)

glad to see you guys here! I called last week and heard they had not started making interview calls yet.

crossing fingers for me and all of us!


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey guys, I learned a lot from this forum that is why I wanted to share. Now I am at NYU studying film MFA. Today, I just learned that they will start calling people about the interviews in 1,5 days. Be patient and good luck


----------



## film888 (Feb 7, 2013)

@HI FILM
that's nerve-wracking! what do you mean by 1,5 days? do you mean 1-5 days?


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 7, 2013)

No I mean one and a half day. I saw Susan (who will call you) in the elevator and she told that.


----------



## liarelaw (Feb 7, 2013)

Super nerve-wracking indeed! Thanks for your sharing!


----------



## Robin101 (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh my goodness, my stomach just did a quadruple flip reading that. I don't think I will be able to sleep at all this weekend.


----------



## Robin101 (Feb 7, 2013)

So, now I'm compulsively checking my Slideroom submission to remind myself that I _maybe_  have some talent to receive an interview and I realized that although my visual submission loads, it won't play. This explains why Vimeo is telling me that someone from Tisch loaded it, but never watched it. At the time, I assumed it was some glitch in the system, but obviously that's not true. Do you think the person decided to watch it on Vimeo and that accounts for one of my few random plays or that person was in a too-bad-so-sad kind of mood and just moved on? Anyone else have this problem? I figure it's pointless to call/email now if they have already decided on who they're inviting.


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 7, 2013)

Don't worry Robin, I have friends accepted even without a load. If faculty is satisfied with your written material, they don't even go and check your visual submission. Good luck, hope I can help you when you guys come for interview.


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi film.  They will be calling?  What about emails?  

Also, I was just curious what other universities you guys applied to in addition to NYU.  I'm waiting to hear from UCLA and UT Austin; but, everyone knows NYU is the best.  Right?


----------



## benselt (Feb 8, 2013)

@jennifer

I applied to UT Austin as well, in addition to Columbia College, Boston University and American University. 

I actually started a discussion here about other schools without their own forums. I have yet to here back from anyone too and have been vehemently checking my email inbox - which I didn't know could be a vehement activity until recently! I am so anxious, nervous and excited... Let's hope some of us get calls today!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 8, 2013)

Has anyone received an interview call yet?  I wonder how many people they call.  Maybe they have to stretch it out over a couple of days, or maybe the blizzard is delaying the process!


----------



## FIFI (Feb 8, 2013)

I wish I could just call Tisch and ask if I get the interview or not!


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 8, 2013)

NYU calls for interviews. If they can't reach via phone, they send email. Last year, the calling period takes at least a week because I was called 1 week after the first call post in this forum.


----------



## FIFI (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks HI FILM, for sharing this. That's quite a relief!


----------



## ridzk (Feb 8, 2013)

..Ok..so I know everybody's asking the same question..but really has anybody got a call yet? I called them to ask if they started making calls yet, they just said the office will get in touch if there is anything.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 9, 2013)

Complete silence on my end.


----------



## Affliction (Feb 9, 2013)

More silence here.  The waiting is awful.  I worried that Feb 8th was the last day, but now I think we have another week.  Would also love to know if anyone has gotten a call/email about the interview.


----------



## ridzk (Feb 9, 2013)

...not yet...wonder whats going on...last year people had definitely had some calls by this time.


----------



## nellie (Feb 9, 2013)

I have a feeling that maybe because tisch asia closed down, there might be a lot more applicants to the nyc campus than before which means a longer time to narrow down applicants. sigh, this waiting is so painful!!! making it to the interview stage just feels like winning the lottery right now


----------



## Affliction (Feb 9, 2013)

Anyone have any idea how many applicants we're dealing with?


----------



## FIFI (Feb 9, 2013)

I think nellie's comment makes much sense to me. Haven't heard anything from NYU.


----------



## duders (Feb 10, 2013)

Traditionally they interview about 100 people out of around 800 applications.

The number of applicants vary each year but I dont know the exact numbers each year. 

Those were the numbers when I was there, but I don't think it's changed much over the years.


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Feb 10, 2013)

Haven't heard a thing yet. For the first time in my life, I'm looking forward to a Monday.


----------



## nellie (Feb 10, 2013)

so today's the day!

keeping my fingers crossed for everyone here. i've been dreaming about different scenarios of this tisch application (getting an interview or not) for like, the past three nights. i just wanna be put outta my misery at this stage. one of my recent dreams include getting an interview request from susan carnival via voicemail, but that the interview was to take place at... a BEACH! LOL 

good luck everyone!


----------



## Affliction (Feb 11, 2013)

Duders, thanks much for info.  And Nellie, interview on the beach, a lovely dream.  Fingers crossed that all our dreams come true!  If anyone hears something, let us know.


----------



## K.E.M. (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey guys,

I got an email today about scheduling an interview with them (I applied for Film Production). Anyone else? I'm incredibly nervous and want to know if anyone has advice/knowledge about what kinds of questions they ask.


----------



## DeathDealer (Feb 11, 2013)

Do you mean MFA in Producing, K.E.M., or MFA in Filmmaking?


----------



## K.E.M. (Feb 11, 2013)

Filmmaking. Sorry about that!


----------



## TMRJ (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi,

I also got an email for an interview with NYU for the MFA in Filmmaking program. I am also nervous, but also very excited. I told Susan that I was nervous, and she says that being nervous is a good thing! I am sending positive energy out that this works out for all of us!


----------



## FIFI (Feb 11, 2013)

Congratulations, K.E.M! And thanks for letting us know! What time did you receive the email, if I may ask? Are you in Toronto now? I'm wondering if they send out emails in an order of the locations? Congrats again!


----------



## wannabe13 (Feb 11, 2013)

Got an email too. Based in NYC.


----------



## K.E.M. (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you! Yes I'm based in Toronto and received the email about 2 hours ago.


----------



## finalcutbro (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats to you guys for getting an interview!!! That's great news. Good luck! And I hope that more people hear good news too. I don't even know if I am nervous anymore or not. Inner peace, inner peace


----------



## Robin101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

I also just got the email about scheduling an interview (applied for filmmaking)!! Good luck to everyone who has heard and who are still waiting!


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Feb 11, 2013)

I, also just received an email for an interview.  Is anyone going to try and go to the campus?  I think I'm going to try, just so I can check out the campus.


----------



## finalcutbro (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally posted by Robin101:
> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I also just got the email about scheduling an interview (applied for filmmaking)!! Good luck to everyone who has heard and who are still waiting!



Congrats!!! Just out of curiosity, when was the email sent and what is the initial letter of your last name? I'm trying to console myself here haha


----------



## lcsulla (Feb 11, 2013)

Could someone lay out the costs for a US citizen and are they different if you're a NY resident? I find their website to be such a maze. 

I am currently finishing my undergrad in Canada and have never applied for crazy fascist expensive American schools, what sort of scholarships are available, does Tisch provide any funding like many other MFA programs around the world?


----------



## Robin101 (Feb 11, 2013)

@finalcutbro I got the email at 3:30pm, central time and my last name starts with a 'J'


----------



## ridzk (Feb 11, 2013)

...wow...good luck to all you guys..has anybody from India received the mail too? I just need a small ray of hope..


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Feb 11, 2013)

Nope. I haven't either. Have any other international students been notified?


----------



## liarelaw (Feb 11, 2013)

Nope, filmmaking here, nothing in my inbox.


----------



## Sara  Suri (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm from India and havn't received an email yet. 
Till when do they keep sending interview mails?
Feb end? March?
Gaaaahhhh


----------



## ridzk (Feb 11, 2013)

..I think all interviews are done till end of Feb max...looks like they have not started mailing international students yet...may be all our names are in the next list.. fingers crossed!!


----------



## edzbit (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey I'm an international applicant too and haven't received anything yet too. Hopefully, they're still sending the interview out to applicants.


----------



## soso88 (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm from Peru and haven't received anything too.


----------



## seven (Feb 12, 2013)

?am from Shanghai1. I have not got any email from NYU. But I got an email from UCLA today.


----------



## Virat (Feb 12, 2013)

Even I'm from India and haven't received any mail. This is quite nervewracking. Best of luck to everyone out there!


----------



## rtessler (Feb 12, 2013)

For those of you who have received emails for interviews, has your submission status on the website change from "submitted" to something else?

Haven't received an email and just checking. Thanks!


----------



## Affliction (Feb 12, 2013)

Anybody hear anything today?


----------



## scullymulder1234 (Feb 12, 2013)

Nothing today for me. Think they sent out all the interview emails on the same day?


----------



## Affliction (Feb 12, 2013)

Excellent question.  Someone want to answer that?


----------



## DeathDealer (Feb 12, 2013)

Susan Carnival noted that invitation e-mails will be sent out throughout this week and next. She also mentioned that they aren't being sent in any particular order. Time, I guess, will tell!


----------



## scullymulder1234 (Feb 12, 2013)

That's certainly a comfort!


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks like they're taking a break today


----------



## liarelaw (Feb 12, 2013)

It seems that I still have some chance, fingers crossed! Good luck to those who got interview!


----------



## emmanuel (Feb 12, 2013)

I got the email today. got an interview!


----------



## manguforcheap (Feb 12, 2013)

No e-mail for me...looks like I missed the cut :/


----------



## nellie (Feb 12, 2013)

neither did i, was feeling really down today as i'm pretty sure i didn't make the cut  oh well. good luck to all who got interviews!


----------



## Affliction (Feb 12, 2013)

Seems too soon to give up hope.  They just started sending emails yesterday.


----------



## huangwei1102 (Feb 12, 2013)

Are there any international students here have got interview invitation?


----------



## redfishbluefish (Feb 12, 2013)

Have any dramatic writing applicants received interview requests, or do they not usually interview dw people?


----------



## edzbit (Feb 12, 2013)

So far I haven't seen any international applicant getting an interview notification yet from this forum. I haven't got it too. Hoping that the e-mails are still being sent throughout this week and next!


----------



## K.E.M. (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm an international student and I did receive the email, although I'm high on the list if they're doing this by alphabetical order (not to mention it's supposed to take a week or two to get the emails out). Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## edzbit (Feb 12, 2013)

@K.E.M. Hey, congrats! Just wondering when did you get your notification?


----------



## rtessler (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally posted by emmanuel:
> I got the email today. got an interview!




what's your last name start with? trying to see if theyre doing this alphabetically. thanks!


----------



## Ranste (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm an International student as well, I got my email last night, I applied for Directing. Best of luck to everyone still waiting.


----------



## TrilogyFan (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally posted by redfishbluefish:
> Have any dramatic writing applicants received interview requests, or do they not usually interview dw people?



Hi RFBF, I haven't heard anything and I am a Dramatic Writing applicant - playwriting concentration.


----------



## DeathDealer (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes, I called yesterday.


----------



## ReneeM (Feb 13, 2013)

HI guys, 

I'm also waiting for an email T-T So tense about it!!!!! Can anybody tell me that how long will this notification call or email last?


----------



## Sara  Suri (Feb 14, 2013)

According to a post I read earlier, it should last about 2 weeks at the most.
Not sure though.

I've emailed Susan Carnival but she hasn't replied yet.
This doesnt look too good :\


----------



## scullymulder1234 (Feb 14, 2013)

Someone called about two days ago - the two week process is what they reported. They probably spend the back half of the week planning interviews rather than sending emails.


----------



## huangwei1102 (Feb 14, 2013)

has anybody just got email recently?


----------



## Sara  Suri (Feb 15, 2013)

nope


----------



## Sunwukong13 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello everyone I just want to know something I recieved an email saying that my transcript was missing a few weeks ago and they also told me my portfolio was strong enough to make it to the second round I want to know is someone just pulling my leg?


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 15, 2013)

So have the rest of us not made it to round two?


----------



## ridzk (Feb 15, 2013)

...have not heard anything yet...I am already mourning.


----------



## ridzk (Feb 15, 2013)

...anyways, anybody else received a mail lately?


----------



## nellie (Feb 15, 2013)

@sunwukong13

hey have you sent in your transcript?? you should really get on with it if you haven't because i remember reading something a couple of years back about someone who received the same email as you, and after he/she sent in the transcript he/she received an interview! 

@everyone here

haven't received anything either. i already am mourned out haha... thought about my application and the more i think about it the more i think i didn't show my full potential at all, and since i only spent about 3 rushed weeks re-editing my films and writing scripts i don't think i should expect an interview this year. oh well, am just gonna re-apply at the end of the year! cheer up everyone! interview or not its not the be-all and end-all of things!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 16, 2013)

They are really taking their sweet time.


----------



## ark (Feb 16, 2013)

What are the dates for the interviews to be conducted? As in when do they begin, and by when do they end?


----------



## Sara  Suri (Feb 17, 2013)

So i guess we have just about a week left to keep our hopes high? :\
This is reeallllyyy depressing.
Im going to call Susan Carnival on tuesday...


----------



## Karan O (Feb 18, 2013)

NYU doesn't give out any information about the notification period. Usually they always have a wait-list. Hoping all of us will atleast make it to the interview round !
Cheers


----------



## ark (Feb 18, 2013)

To sooth some nerves for a little while:

I spoke with NYU, and this is what they have to say - applications are considered on a rolling basis. First submitted, first reviewed. And it is in this order that they send out an interview call. And all of this is wrapped in about a week to 10 days.

So yes, throughout the next week interview calls can be expected to be sent out.


----------



## Sara  Suri (Feb 18, 2013)

*gasps*


----------



## Sara  Suri (Feb 18, 2013)

Im not sure about NYU or any of the school's in the States. But at least in UK, this is what happens in the case of a rolling applications system- first submitted, first reviewed. Post which the candidate is accepted or rejected. When the sears are full, the application process is wrapped up. If the candidates selected dont accept the offer, the applicant next in line is called.
So does this mean that the seats can fill up before ALL apps are even reviewed in the first place (if its like a first come first serve sort of situation.)

okay maybe im just over analyzing.


----------



## Sara  Suri (Feb 18, 2013)

I contacted the admissions department regarding the interview process and this is what they sent me :

Dear Sara,

The Graduate Admissions Office is completely out of the interview process.  Your folder was handed over to the Graduate Film Department in December so that you could be reviewed by them along with your portfolio as submitted through Slide Room.

As you know, the Department will select roughly 100-110 of the 300 or so applicants who made it to the second round.  Those that did not make it past the first round will be notified Tuesday or Wednesday.  Hopefully you are not in this group.

The Department I believe is still in the process of reaching out to a third of the second round and inviting them to interviews.  I wish I had something more definite for you in terms of the process but we are beholden to the Department for information.  Until and unless you hear something to the contrary, you should assume you candidacy for admission is still viable.

Most, if not all of the decisions for the 720 aspirants seeking admission will be concluded by the third week of March.  Again, this is all completely dependent on the Department of Graduate Film.


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks a ton Sara. That is possibly the most useful information I've heard so far. It's reassuring to hear the stats.

I'm just curious, the mail says "As you know, the Department will select roughly 100-110 of the 300 or so applicants who made it to the second round."

Are we actually supposed to know this? Did they send out a communication of sorts telling us about the process and the number of students who get shortlisted? Because there's nothing on the website, and everything that we know is essentially hearsay.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Sara  Suri (Feb 18, 2013)

Hahah, no, i doubt we were supposed to know about the "100-110" number.
Oh and I don't think we are going to be informed if we dont make it to round 2 either. If we don't get an interview email/call, we would directly get the rejection mail, i guess. (HOPEFULLY NOT).

But I guess it's just better to wait it out.


----------



## ridzk (Feb 18, 2013)

..hey thanks Sara..this helps a lot!!


----------



## mikeymike602 (Feb 19, 2013)

anyone here applied to the Producers Program?


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm having to do a skype interview - which totally sucks.  Is anyone else going Skype, or am I el solo on that.  I hate being poor


----------



## manguforcheap (Feb 19, 2013)

Just got an e-mail informing me that they had my admission status:

Rejected

feelsbadman


----------



## shagerman (Feb 19, 2013)

Sara--
Thank you so much for posting that!  I had given up hope and moved on to considering other possible schools.  Then again, the slight renewal of hope has only worked to kill any nerves I had left.

On another note: I got asked to resubmit my transcript as well, but the email seemed rather impersonal and I didn't take it to mean my application was under any special consideration--would they really throw out an otherwise sucky application without prompting for a resubmitted transcript?  

Good luck to all,
Sam


----------



## redfishbluefish (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally posted by manguforcheap:
> Just got an e-mail informing me that they had my admission status:
> 
> Rejected
> ...



Sorry to hear that. Hope you hear some better news from other programs (if you applied elsewhere).. If I may ask, to which department/concentration did you apply?


----------



## manguforcheap (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks....and Directing.


----------



## Sara  Suri (Feb 19, 2013)

Sam,
I really doubt that they would have asked for your transcripts if your application was sucky and your portfolio wasn't strong enough. So you shouldn't lose hope.

Manguforcheap,

sorry to hear that  im quite sure im on the same boat.
The only thing that's keeping me going is that i have received no email yet.


----------



## Sara  Suri (Feb 19, 2013)

Also, does that mean that all rejection mails have been sent out?


----------



## Sophie (Feb 19, 2013)

From the day I submitted application on, I heard nothing from NYU at all. This silence is really a torture.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 19, 2013)

All I heard was one email from Susan Carnival saying that my videos weren't playing properly, and she never responded to my emails to let me know they worked!  So..NYU...beginning to feel like a spurned lover.


----------



## liarelaw (Feb 19, 2013)

Some of my friends also received rejection email... but I found nothing in my inbox... 
fingers crossed for the best...
Good luck everyone!


----------



## ark (Feb 19, 2013)

This is harrowing.

For the last few days, I have checked my Gmail more than my Facebook.

Do they send out the rejection mail as soon as they decide they don't want you? Or do some people (who get rejected) get the silent treatment for longer?


----------



## zilipozy (Feb 19, 2013)

Haven't receive any reject or interview.

Quandodo.


----------



## zilipozy (Feb 19, 2013)

LOL? Guess who?





> Originally posted by liarelaw:
> Some of my friends also received rejection email... but I found nothing in my inbox...
> fingers crossed for the best...
> Good luck everyone!


----------



## duders (Feb 20, 2013)

Just as an FYI, if you got an interview that means you made it to the 3rd round.

The first round cuts are made by their "external" committee. Those are probably the people that got rejected a while ago.

The 2nd round cuts are made by the faculty committee.

Then they make a final cut after the interviews.

This is widely known information and they tell you this procedure at the interview.


----------



## Sara  Suri (Feb 20, 2013)

So if we havn't received a rejection mail, it could mean that we made it to the second round? But maybe not third?


----------



## ridzk (Feb 20, 2013)

..hi..I got a mail that said your admission decision is now available on the online application link..So you have to log into your account..I got a rejection letter too.. Goodluck to the rest of you!!


----------



## ark (Feb 20, 2013)

Where on the online application link did you find that message?

And sorry Ridzk. Sure, there are better things ahead for you!



> Originally posted by ridzk:
> ..hi..I got a mail that said your admission decision is now available on the online application link..So you have to log into your account..I got a rejection letter too.. Goodluck to the rest of you!!


----------



## Sara  Suri (Feb 20, 2013)

okay this is really odd. Have they forgotten that I applied?
Got no interview call/email.
Neither have I received anything regarding the app status 

Sorry to hear about that ridzk


----------



## stee0221 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sara Suri,

Relax girl.  It sounds like that could be a good thing.  They're potentially scheduling interviews through the end of this week.  I haven't heard anything yet either...   Have faith!  No news is still good news.


----------



## Sara  Suri (Feb 20, 2013)

stee0221,

Yeah, im a little dramatic 
Good luck to you and everyone else who's waiting!


----------



## ridzk (Feb 20, 2013)

..@ARK...on the online application page, there will appear a message - your result is now available. You click on it and the letter opens, if you have got one that is. In any case you will get a mail if its come. so Goodluck!!

@Sara Suri...hey thanks..hope you make it to NYU!! dont worry if you still have not received anything. your profile might be under consideration.


----------



## rtessler (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks like they're doing everything alphabetically. I just got the email that I was rejected from directing/screenwriting and my last name starts with T.

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## liarelaw (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes and first letter of my last name is Y.
Rejection letter received this morning.


----------



## Sara  Suri (Feb 20, 2013)

Rejection letter received


----------



## redfishbluefish (Feb 20, 2013)

Have any DW applicants heard back?


----------



## TrilogyFan (Feb 20, 2013)

RFBF,

All I have received is the email from a couple of days ago saying my application has been forwarded to the department, etc., etc. I think everyone applying to DW (at least those with the playwriting emphasis) got this?


----------



## benselt (Feb 20, 2013)

Oohhh no! I am now losing my last strand of hope. I am so sorry all! I hope you all get accepted elsewhere. It's a competitive school, I wouldn't take it personally...though I know it's hard! 

Did you get snail mail letters or email? I feel like a codependent gorlfriend just waiting for a text that's not ever going to come!


----------



## huangwei1102 (Feb 20, 2013)

where is my rejection letter?! nothing in my mailbox since I submitted my app!


----------



## Africana (Feb 20, 2013)

applied for mfa film - directing, rejection letter received today last name starts with z


----------



## sdjnllz (Feb 20, 2013)

I get no message at my online apply page, why is that? Does everyone get interview or receive rejection letter at online apply page?


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't have anything either!


----------



## Angela199119 (Feb 20, 2013)

I received the rejection this morning. So sad.


----------



## thatgirl (Feb 20, 2013)

Well... I haven't received a rejection, or anything else from NYU, for that matter. I must be in the "meh" pile.


----------



## mikeymike602 (Feb 20, 2013)

No news is good news. I'm pretty sure they are scheduling interviews now.


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone heard anything today?


----------



## stee0221 (Feb 21, 2013)

Nothing here...as a matter of fact, I don't think it sounds like anybody has heard anything regarding an interview all week so far other than rejection emails, etc.?


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Feb 22, 2013)

whoo-tisch. wake up! what happened to the nail biting?

So this is the last day of the week. I'm guessing last few calls for interviews will go out today? Or does anyone feel there's a chance they may spill over into next week?


----------



## stee0221 (Feb 22, 2013)

Who knows?  Tisch appears to have gone into ghost mode with their phone calls and interviews this week.  I think there could still be a number of people who haven't heard anything...good or bad?  I'm definitely in that group!  Come on Tisch!!


----------



## benselt (Feb 22, 2013)

My guess is that those who have not heard anything yet (me!) made it to round 2 but not round 3 (interviews). 

But another small part of me, the part that is refreshing my email inbox at least 5 times an hour, is still clinging on to hope. I am going to guess that no news today means, ultimately, a rejection letter. Judging by past threads many who did not get called in for an interview did not find out about their rejection until mid-late March along with all who were interviewed. Sighh. Here's to my last day of hope!


----------



## dmtr (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally posted by redfishbluefish:
> Have any DW applicants heard back?



Hi,

No interviews for DW. 

If you click my user name on the left and goto "recent posts" you'll find the thread from last year with a bunch of information on the DW application process and timetable. Also, feel free to PM me with any questions about the program. Good luck!


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally posted by benselt:
> My guess is that those who have not heard anything yet (me!) made it to round 2 but not round 3 (interviews).
> 
> But another small part of me, the part that is refreshing my email inbox at least 5 times an hour, is still clinging on to hope. I am going to guess that no news today means, ultimately, a rejection letter. Judging by past threads many who did not get called in for an interview did not find out about their rejection until mid-late March along with all who were interviewed. Sighh. Here's to my last day of hope!




Still haven't heard from them. Looks like this is what might have happened.

I'm still hoping against the odds because I think my application deserves at least an interview.


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Feb 23, 2013)

I checked each page of this thread and I've counted only 8 calls for interviews (both producing and filmmaking). Judging by what Sara was told by the admissions department, they interview 100 to 110 of the 720 odd applicants. That leaves us with at least around 90 more interview calls. I'm also assuming that any serious applicant to Tisch (and all of the other schools) would definitely have hit upon this forum at some point and would be following it. So where are the 90 odd others who should be piping in and saying yes we've got our interview calls, now stop drowning in your own impatience.

If you're reading this and have received a call (or have some information) please drop a line and put us out of this misery.


----------



## Sunwukong13 (Feb 23, 2013)

By the end of last Friday all of the calls for NYU should've already gotten out. I'm afraid I have not obtained one and will be waiting for my rejection letter instead. I want to tell all who made it good luck its a tough program be strong and I hope to see your features in the future. To all the ones that didn't make it, its okay its just film school, it doesn't mean your self worth is less than what you think. 

It was a good try, "A wise man once said don't be afraid of failure, but low aim is the crime, in great attempts it is glorious even to fail."


----------



## abcd (Feb 24, 2013)

I received an interview call some time back, but I agree with Sunwukong. Film school is nothing more than a privilege. With the democratization of image making, I think such elitist traditions have long passed. Just look at the Gen X filmmakers who dominate Hollywood today, most of them did not attend film school.


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally posted by abcd:
> I received an interview call some time back, but I agree with Sunwukong. Film school is nothing more than a privilege. With the democratization of image making, I think such elitist traditions have long passed. Just look at the Gen X filmmakers who dominate Hollywood today, most of them did not attend film school.



Can I ask you when exactly you received the call?


----------



## College Student (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey everyone! I've been actively following this forum since January. After seeing sudarshansuresh's post, I wanted to finally go ahead and post something.

I have been given an interview for this upcoming week. I received an email from Susan about two weeks ago. 

Will anyone be at the interviews later this week? I'd love to meet up and chat over some coffee.


----------



## finalcutbro (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally posted by College Student:
> Hey everyone! I've been actively following this forum since January. After seeing sudarshansuresh's post, I wanted to finally go ahead and post something.
> 
> I have been given an interview for this upcoming week. I received an email from Susan about two weeks ago.
> ...



Hi, I have an interview on Friday, and I would love to meet up. when would you be there?


----------



## College Student (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally posted by finalcutbro:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by College Student:
> Hey everyone! I've been actively following this forum since January. After seeing sudarshansuresh's post, I wanted to finally go ahead and post something.
> 
> ...



Hi, I have an interview on Friday, and I would love to meet up. when would you be there? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Try to privately message me. I don't want all my stuff over this forum


----------



## redfishbluefish (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey Trilogyfan,

I received the same "we are considering your application..." email a few weeks ago. I figured it was a formality, but wasn't able to uncover any mention of similar emails to DW applicants in past threads (Including the link that dmtr recently posted from last year.. thanks for that btw). 

Seems like most of the people on this thread are directing applicants. Maybe fellow DWers should break off with a separate thread, since our application process/timeline seems to be different?


----------



## TrilogyFan (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Redfish,

A separate thread might be good, but one sort of already exists here: 

http://forum.thegradcafe.com/t...47-playwriting-mfas/ 

It's not all about one school, it's for all of them, mostly playwriting-emphasis, but there is more relevant traffic especially if you've applied to schools other than NYU.


----------



## Bat (Feb 25, 2013)

not a word from Tisch since I submitted. I guess it's already a silent NO.Or maybe they have just ignored my application, since I may have it submitted a little late (right on Dec.1)


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm losing track.  Are those of us who haven't heard by now out of the running?  This silence is very unsettling.


----------



## shagerman (Feb 25, 2013)

@pinsandneedles
No, I don't think so.  I received a resounding "no" in the form of an email.  The silence probably means you are still under consideration (if I remember correctly from earlier posts, you have made it to the second round but not yet the third interview round if you have not received that rejection email).  Good Luck!


----------



## sdjnllz (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally posted by shagerman:
> @pinsandneedles
> No, I don't think so.  I received a resounding "no" in the form of an email.  The silence probably means you are still under consideration (if I remember correctly from earlier posts, you have made it to the second round but not yet the third interview round if you have not received that rejection email).  Good Luck!



What's the second round? waiting to be substitutes for the third round?


----------



## GradStudentMFA (Feb 26, 2013)

Anyone applying to Writing/Directing have their interviews next week?


----------



## Robin101 (Feb 26, 2013)

I do. I have my interview on the 4th. I'm so nervous and excited. Plus, it will be my first time in New York.


----------



## GradStudentMFA (Feb 27, 2013)

That's awesome @Robin101! 
You'll be great!

Where are you coming from (school background)?
Did you apply elsewhere?


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 27, 2013)

Has nyu sent out rejections yet?  What does silence mean at this point?


----------



## Robin101 (Feb 27, 2013)

@GradStudentMFA Thanks! Are you also interviewing? 
I also applied to Columbia, AFI and UCLA, but I haven't heard anything from any of those schools, so I'm just counting it as a loss and wishing the best for NYU.


----------



## rosie1992 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey guys,

From my NYU experience last year silence could very well mean rejection (I STILL haven't gotten my rejection letter). If you're pressed then call, it'll help you sleep at night . For what it's worth when I called they were EXTREMELY kind and considerate.


----------



## GradStudentMFA (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally posted by Robin101:
> @GradStudentMFA Thanks! Are you also interviewing?
> I also applied to Columbia, AFI and UCLA, but I haven't heard anything from any of those schools, so I'm just counting it as a loss and wishing the best for NYU.



My pleasure!  
I ended up applying to NYU as my one and only choice (NYU or bust)
Kinda regret not applying elsewhere as 
Back up, but I didn't even realize there
Was an interview process, so when I found out about
It, I decided to put all my effort into it  
My interview is a week Thursday.


----------



## finalcutbro (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey since last year's thread a lot of people shared their interview experience, maybe it'd be good to share here too. 

First of all, to all of you who will be having your interviews: good luck!!!! They are incredibly nice people. 

I don't feel too good after my interview process today, and felt like I have messed up a few things and got confused by some questions and went off things they are not asking...but they are super friendly and accommodating. Beyond my frustration with myself, I had fun meeting them and definitely learned more about myself.

Some of the questions I still remember:
What part of editing is most difficult for you?
Choose a photo in a stack and pretend that it's a shot in a movie, come up with the specifics of the characters (who are they, what's their story, what's this scene?)
What kind of books do you read, what's a recent one you've been reading?
Anything you've seen in New York that struck a cord, a scene? What did you think happened there?
What film you've recently watched that you really enjoy, and what how does the director do it?
Do you have any questions for us?

Good luck everyone, they definitely want to know you as you so best wishes!


----------



## wannabe13 (Mar 1, 2013)

@finalcutbro: did you apply for directing?


----------



## finalcutbro (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally posted by wannabe13:
> @finalcutbro: did you apply for directing?



I put down directing and editing in the slideroom application


----------



## Robin101 (Mar 2, 2013)

@finalcutbro If you don't mind sharing, who did you interview with?


----------



## finalcutbro (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally posted by Robin101:
> @finalcutbro If you don't mind sharing, who did you interview with?



John Tintori, Jenn Ruff, and Jay Anania


----------



## GradStudentMFA (Mar 4, 2013)

Anyone have their interview Wednesday or Thursday?


----------



## Robin101 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey everyone, I had my interview yesterday and thought it was only fair to share my experience too.

Overall, I thought it went well. Although, there are a few points that I'm kicking myself over for rambling on and not making any kind of concise point whatsoever, they were super nice and the conversation was extremely enjoyable.

I interviewed with John Tintori, Barbara Schock and Tony Jannelli. Some of the questions I remember were:

Explain the circumstances of your visual sample. (Lots of rambling on my part, but I think they were able to suss out some points)

Who are some of the directors/writers that inspire you? (Be ready to talk in great detail about their work)

What books have you read recently? What TV shows do you watch?

Describe the place where you live. (I wish I had chosen a different area than what I said here.)

Why do you want to go to film school now? (I'm applying right out of undergrad and my answer was all over the place and not good. I forgot everything I had prepared because I expected this question would come up.)

Where do you see yourself in five, ten years? (Here I feel I gave my 'truest' answer. I talked about the large goals I've set for myself/career and I think they really enjoyed my confidence.)

Do you have any questions for us?

All in all, I feel that NYU is a wonderful institution and I would love the opportunity to go there! The faculty seems to really care about their students and the students I talked to only had good things to say about the program.

For those of you interviewing, just relax and go with the flow. Like EVERYONE has said, it is a conversation and they want to get to know you and see if they can work with you for the next four or five years, so Be Yourself!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Mar 5, 2013)

Has anyone else not heard anything?


----------



## wannabe13 (Mar 5, 2013)

Robin - what discipline are you applying for?


----------



## stee0221 (Mar 5, 2013)

@pinsandneedles: I have not heard anything from NYU either...


----------



## Robin101 (Mar 5, 2013)

@Wannabe I applied for directing


----------



## CLFilms (Mar 6, 2013)

NYU denied me. On the plus side - they did tell me that I made it to the third round of their application process.

0-3.


----------



## GradStudentMFA (Mar 6, 2013)

What is the third round?

Is that pre or post interview?


----------



## Robin101 (Mar 6, 2013)

I was told that the interview was the third and final round.


----------



## GradStudentMFA (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh great - did they say when you'll find out @Robin101?


----------



## Robin101 (Mar 6, 2013)

Miranda, John Tintori's assistant, stated that they have two more weeks of interviews and that the final decision will be sent out April 1st. When are you interviewing GradStudentMFA?


----------



## GradStudentMFA (Mar 6, 2013)

*nail biting* 

Tomorrow Robin101


----------



## Robin101 (Mar 6, 2013)

Don't fret! You'll do fine. I wish you all the best.


----------



## GradStudentMFA (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally posted by Robin101:
> Don't fret! You'll do fine. I wish you all the best.



Thanks so much for the vote of confidence!

The nerves are definitely there


----------



## wannabe13 (Mar 6, 2013)

be yourself. that's my only advice. they were cool.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Mar 6, 2013)

Rejected today!


----------



## wannabe13 (Mar 6, 2013)

sorry to hear that, pins. Keep your head up and make a new short. write everyday. try again in sept. don't give up.


----------



## finalcutbro (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally posted by GradStudentMFA:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Robin101:
> Don't fret! You'll do fine. I wish you all the best.



Thanks so much for the vote of confidence!

The nerves are definitely there </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

relax, have fun, and good luck!


----------



## GradStudentMFA (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally posted by finalcutbro:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by GradStudentMFA:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Robin101:
> Don't fret! You'll do fine. I wish you all the best.



Thanks so much for the vote of confidence!

The nerves are definitely there </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

relax, have fun, and good luck! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thanks Finalcutbro/wannabe13


----------



## Khwilson28 (Mar 6, 2013)

I was rejected today.  Hurt a lot.


----------



## Sunwukong13 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally posted by Khwilson28:
> I was rejected today.  Hurt a lot.



I don't think going to a film school should be something that can hurt, if you think that getting that rejection hurts then wait until you make a film that should be your main focus anyways. I got rejected too but in the grand scheme of things all of the applicants that applied are all capable if not some are actually more capable than the ones who were accepted. It just comes down to random selection, don't worry you are great.


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just had my interview.  I felt it went well, but I was really nervous.  

I know getting rejected hurts.  I got rejected from UT Austin (and I really wanted to go to that school) and UCLA.  Just remember, tons of AMAZING filmmakers were rejected from film schools.  You will make films no matter what - just hang on to that.


----------



## Robin101 (Mar 7, 2013)

@Jennifer who did you interview with?


----------



## GradStudentMFA (Mar 7, 2013)

I too had my interview today (this morning)...I'm beating myself up over how I responded to some of the questions, but alas - not much to do now. Overall it I believe it went well, I was myself and had an amazing panel of faculty, including the chair who really made me feel welcome.

@Robin101 - I had my interview with John Tintori, Gail Segal and Jay Anania


----------



## wannabe13 (Mar 7, 2013)

@GradSTudent: Why do you feel that way about your responses? Any examples?


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Mar 7, 2013)

I interviewed with John Tintori, Barbara Schock, and Peter Stein.  They were incredibly nice.  I flubbed up too - it's the nerves.  I think if you're NOT nervous during the interview something is wrong.  They understand people are nervous I'm sure.  

My biggest problem was I started answering the questions before I 100% processed what was being asked, HAHA. John had to repeat a question twice once because I drifted off topic.  THat is embarrassing - but the butterflies were eating the lining of my stomach.  What are ya gonna do?

Any who, I guess it'll be a couple of weeks until we find out if we get in or not. Fingers crossed for everyone - I know this is one of the hugest moment of some of our lives.


----------



## tmt (Mar 11, 2013)

any dramatic writing applicant rejected?

I heard nothing


----------



## MFA2013 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi everyone

I've also applied for DW and have heard nothing - no interviews, rejection/acceptance. Has anyone had interviews for DW? Or heard anything yet?


----------



## Sassicash (Mar 11, 2013)

I saw on a different forum that one person was getting an interview. I'm also a dw applicant. Screenwriting concentration.


----------



## tmt (Mar 11, 2013)

Really?
I thought there were no interviews for DW applicants.



> Originally posted by Sassicash:
> I saw on a different forum that one person was getting an interview. I'm also a dw applicant. Screenwriting concentration.


----------



## Sassicash (Mar 11, 2013)

That's what I thought. Go to page 9 of this forum and one of the people posted a link to the forum I'm talking about. Just skip all the way to the end. He made it sound like its because he's a local.


----------



## MFA2013 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hope they will let us know soon! Anyone know about funding - do they give merit based scholarships?


----------



## Sassicash (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes they do. I was accepted last year, but turned it down for financial reasons. They gave me a 16k scholarship that time around.


----------



## duders (Mar 11, 2013)

If you did get in - I'd expect that you'd hear before the end of the week.

They usually decide on the class before Spring Break at NYU. At least that's what you could glean from these forums in the past.

Of course, if you are on the waitlist, that doesn't necessarily mean that you got rejected.


----------



## finalcutbro (Mar 12, 2013)

@duders thanks for the info! Good luck everyone!


----------



## GradStudentMFA (Mar 12, 2013)

Good Luck Everyone


----------



## Robin101 (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh wow. I had just convinced myself to relax until the 1st!


----------



## GradStudentMFA (Mar 12, 2013)

@Robin101
I kept telling myself ignore this forum, and anything related, 
so I could avoid the neurotic thoughts 
Going through my Mind...fail


----------



## B.A (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm with you guys, I've been refreshing my email about 9000 times a day and am anxiously awaiting a response for DW.


----------



## GradStudentMFA (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally posted by B.A:
> I'm with you guys, I've been refreshing my email about 9000 times a day and am anxiously awaiting a response for DW.



Hey B.A
Where else did you apply to/what's your #1 choice?


----------



## B.A (Mar 12, 2013)

@GradStudentMFA I applied to UCLA and Chapman, as well. I was going to apply to USC and LMU, but I had some issues with one of my recommenders forgetting to turn in their letter/falling off the face of the earth and didn't know if they would ever turn it in, so I figured I would save myself the added app costs for USC + LMU. I digress...

I got into Chapman, but it's definitely my 3rd choice, and I'm not even sure if I would go at this point. 
I'd have to say UCLA is my first choice. What about you?


----------



## GradStudentMFA (Mar 12, 2013)

@B.A 

Ultimately, I made the decision "NYU or bust"
New York has always been my #1 city and when 
I first went through the programs, NYU called to me. 
I regret not applying to more schools
as a backup or looking in to other cities, but meh. 
Any of the grad schools you applied to will be great.


----------



## dmtr (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally posted by Sassicash:
> I saw on a different forum that one person was getting an interview. I'm also a dw applicant. Screenwriting concentration.



I did hear on the floor there were some informal DW interviews this year. They are a tricky bunch. After two years of no interviews, they bring 'em back. There must be something about our class they don't want to replicate next year...

As I understand it, not everyone who's accepted gets an interview. So, don't stress if you haven't heard anything. 

I haven't kept up with the boards this year, but there's usually 2-3 waves of rejections, then waitlist notifications, then acceptances.

I'm happy to answer any questions I can via PM.


----------



## redfishbluefish (Mar 14, 2013)

Tomorrow is the last day until NYU's spring break. Safe to assume we won't hear any news until at least Monday the 25th?

Has anyone spoken to admissions?


----------



## finalcutbro (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a strange feeling that the administration does not go on break though... So maybe the next week? Judging from past year's thread, looks like decisions come out around march. 15th to march 20th.


----------



## GradStudentMFA (Mar 15, 2013)

Anyone taking bets on the date?


----------



## tmt (Mar 15, 2013)

19th wait lists
20th acceptances


----------



## GradStudentMFA (Mar 15, 2013)

Is that a bet or fact @tmt


----------



## tmt (Mar 15, 2013)

i'm feeling it


----------



## MFA2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi everyone

I spoke to admissions yesterday and they said that they were hoping to receive decisions (from dw not sure about the other streams) today and that it takes a few days to process all the applications, so hopefully decisions by wed at the latest. But, can't be too sure!


----------



## TWS (Mar 17, 2013)

Anyone got rejected yet? or is everything going out at the same time?


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Last week was spring break.  Did they work over spring break? I was expecting to hear from them next week.  I guess we will all find out soon enough.


----------



## redfishbluefish (Mar 18, 2013)

I think spring break is this week, but I'm not sure if administrators/admissions folk are off..


----------



## finalcutbro (Mar 18, 2013)

Last year's spring break was from March. 12th to 18th, and from last year's thread, decisions were announced from the 15th to the 20th or something. And right now is their spring break, so I am guessing the decisions are coming out later this week to earlier next week. 

Now's time to call for inner peace again...


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Ooooh, I guess each school does it a different week.  Well, I figured it would be next week until we heard from them anyways.


----------



## dmtr (Mar 18, 2013)

For those waiting on DW, last year waitlist notifications were sent on Monday, 3/19 and acceptances were sent on Tuesday, 3/20. These notices were released on the Monday and Tuesday after spring break, respectively. 

Since we are on spring break this week (and based purely on prior year results), I would expect DW waitlists notifications next Monday, 3/25 and acceptances Tuesday 3/26. This is non-scientific, but I'd be very surprised if this wasn't the case. Feel free to PM me with any questions about the DW program.


----------



## K.E.M. (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow. Ok. Trying to stay calm. I just got an email from Susan Carnival telling me to call her, which I can't do until after work.

Edit: NEVER MIND I CALLED HER I GOT ACCEPTED


----------



## finalcutbro (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally posted by K.E.M.:
> Wow. Ok. Trying to stay calm. I just got an email from Susan Carnival telling me to call her, which I can't do until after work.
> 
> Edit: NEVER MIND I CALLED HER I GOT ACCEPTED



CONGRATS!!!!Looks like they are finally sending out emails. CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## GradStudentMFA (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally posted by K.E.M.:
> Wow. Ok. Trying to stay calm. I just got an email from Susan Carnival telling me to call her, which I can't do until after work.
> 
> Edit: NEVER MIND I CALLED HER I GOT ACCEPTED




Congrats KEM!
When did you interview?


----------



## K.E.M. (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks - Feb. 27


----------



## wannabe13 (Mar 20, 2013)

KEM - Congrats! What discipline did you apply for? Who were your interviewers?


----------



## GradStudentMFA (Mar 21, 2013)

I feel I should be worried if KEM from Toronto heard (fellow Canadian)


----------



## GradStudentMFA (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally posted by GradStudentMFA:
> I feel I should be worried if KEM from Toronto heard (fellow Canadian)



Then again, my interview was A week + later *fingers crossed*


----------



## wannabe13 (Mar 21, 2013)

Let's hope it doesn't work purely on geographical overlap!


----------



## finalcutbro (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally posted by wannabe13:
> Let's hope it doesn't work purely on geographical overlap!



It's likely alphabetical...


----------



## K.E.M. (Mar 21, 2013)

hahaha I'm quite sure it's in alphabetical order, my last name begins with an 'a'.


----------



## MFA2013 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hope so! Congrats KEM! What program did you apply for?


----------



## K.E.M. (Mar 21, 2013)

I applied to Film Production (filmmaking)


----------



## arri435 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey guys.
Im new to this forum.
I had my interview on march 8th.
I got an email from NYU a few hours back. I called Susan Carnival and she told me that i was accepted.


----------



## finalcutbro (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally posted by arri435:
> Hey guys.
> Im new to this forum.
> I had my interview on march 8th.
> I got an email from NYU a few hours back. I called Susan Carnival and she told me that i was accepted.



Congratulations!!!!!! 
Do you mind if I ask you what letter does your last name start with? Congrats!!!!


----------



## arri435 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank You

Last Name starts with a 'K'


> Originally posted by finalcutbro:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by arri435:
> Hey guys.
> Im new to this forum.
> ...



Congratulations!!!!!! 
Do you mind if I ask you what letter does your last name start with? Congrats!!!! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## wannabe13 (Mar 21, 2013)

Congrats arri! Which discipline?

Any US or US-based folks heard as yet?


----------



## arri435 (Mar 21, 2013)

Directing


----------



## wannabe13 (Mar 21, 2013)

i'm pretty sure that you're not going to sleep tonight. it's only 1.26am in India right now.


----------



## N75 (Mar 21, 2013)

I interviewed March 11. US based. Haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## arri435 (Mar 21, 2013)

hah..yeah


> Originally posted by wannabe13:
> i'm pretty sure that you're not going to sleep tonight. it's only 1.26am in India right now.


----------



## N75 (Mar 22, 2013)

Anyone get any acceptances today?


----------



## wannabe13 (Mar 22, 2013)

is today the last day of acceptances?


----------



## wannabe13 (Mar 22, 2013)

guys with acceptances - did they tell you anything about financial aid?


----------



## N75 (Mar 22, 2013)

I have a feeling today is the last day. Generally they do it in two-three days. But who knows...


----------



## FMFilm (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey Folks, I spoke to admissions today and they said they will have all decisions out by the end of the day on Monday.


----------



## film_ed (Mar 22, 2013)

Rejections usually come last, right? So, if we haven't heard yet, it probably doesn't bode well?


----------



## FMFilm (Mar 22, 2013)

I imagine so. I asked admissions if they knew what order they were doing it in, but the man said he wasn't sure. Just that everything would be out by the end of the day.


----------



## wannabe13 (Mar 22, 2013)

1 more day!!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## wannabe13 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hope for the waitlist...


----------



## abcd (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally posted by wannabe13:
> guys with acceptances - did they tell you anything about financial aid?



I got an email from Susan on Thursday. I am an international candidate and didn't apply for the FAFSA since we are not eligible. So maybe they contacted international students first while  financial aids are being sorted out? Just my assumption.


----------



## wannabe13 (Mar 23, 2013)

abcd - where are you from?


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Mar 25, 2013)

I've ben having dreams all night long about getting my NYU acceptance, and rejecting, and waiting list letter, lol.  Good luck all!


----------



## GradStudentMFA (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally posted by jennifer.hightower2:
> I've ben having dreams all night long about getting my NYU acceptance, and rejecting, and waiting list letter, lol.  Good luck all!



I hope not all three...or at least not in that order 

Good luck indeed <3


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Mar 25, 2013)

Haha, it was only a dream.  Hoping I only get the good one.


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow, I didn't realize they've already been accepting people.  I thought they were on spring break.  Based on my experiences with other Universities rejections come after the acceptances.  So it sounds like NYU might be finished or finishing up the acceptances. It is so competitive.


----------



## DrexlSpivey (Mar 25, 2013)

they should still be handing out acceptances... I hope.. does anyone know how many people they accept for the directing/film production class?


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Mar 25, 2013)

I've been wondering that myself.  I'm going crazy looking at statistics, but there are not any for film production.  I think they accept about 30, but I have no idea if that's right.


----------



## GradStudentMFA (Mar 25, 2013)

They accept 36-40 I believe


----------



## wannabe13 (Mar 25, 2013)

Does anyone know whether accepted internationals get any institutional aid? Does it come with the packet?


----------



## Sassicash (Mar 25, 2013)

Has anyone been accepted for the MFA in Dramatic Writing yet?


----------



## TrilogyFan (Mar 25, 2013)

Not yet Sassicash, still waiting but not optimistic as I think there have been postings by people who got interviews and I did not. May be wrong about that.


----------



## N75 (Mar 25, 2013)

Another day goes by and still no word.


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Mar 25, 2013)

Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## redfishbluefish (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone spoken to admissions lately?


----------



## matthewjw (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I'm waiting on a notification for the MFA in DW. I read an earlier reply which said that we'd hear yesterday, but I heard nothing. Are those of you who are also waiting DW applicants? This wait is killing me, but I'm trying to fight the urge to contact admissions. Thanks for your posts. Reading these are strangely relieving.  

Matt


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Mar 26, 2013)

I haven't heard anything yet either.  Maybe tomorrow.  They said they would tell us before April 1, so it surely will be sometime this week.


----------



## matthewjw (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks, Jennifer. I'll make sure to post as soon as I hear anything.


----------



## dmtr (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally posted by matthewjw:
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm waiting on a notification for the MFA in DW. I read an earlier reply which said that we'd hear yesterday, but I heard nothing. Are those of you who are also waiting DW applicants? This wait is killing me, but I'm trying to fight the urge to contact admissions. Thanks for your posts. Reading these are strangely relieving.
> ...



My fault. I speculated that DW notifications would be out early this week based on prior years. But NYU is a wily bunch. I know the waiting sucks.

Also, as I understand it, not everyone who gets in receives the informal phone interview. So, although receiving a call is a strong indicator of acceptance, absence of such a call does not mean you're out. Good luck all.


----------



## MFA2013 (Mar 26, 2013)

Keep checking my inbox - the suspense is killing me!! Hope they will let us know before the weekend!! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Mar 27, 2013)

I thought they have been sending out emails for us to call them.  Anywho, good luck to all.  I know it's torture, but it will all be over soon - haha.


----------



## film_ed (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I just received email notification that I've been wait listed. My application was for cinematography, so maybe others are on a different schedule, but at least there's some activity now.

Good luck all!


----------



## brightlight (Mar 27, 2013)

I was also just emailed for wait list in DW - mfa.  After the phone interview, I was optimistic that I'd be admitted, but now I am a bit confused as to how a wait list actually works, and when I can finally know the result so I can plan my future!


----------



## rosie1992 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ladies and gentleman check your inboxes ...


----------



## Sassicash (Mar 27, 2013)

Out of curiosity; How many of you were accepted to Tisch Asia last year, like me, but didn't go?


----------



## Cobb (Mar 27, 2013)

Has everyone who has applied for Dramatic Writing, received a mail. 

I can't see anything in my inbox!


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Mar 27, 2013)

I was accepted to NYU Singapore last year, but couldn't go because of loan issues.  Still haven't received an email, btw.  I REALLY want to be in NYC, though.  I love that city.


----------



## Sassicash (Mar 27, 2013)

I haven't received anything yet


----------



## Cobb (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally posted by Sassicash:
> I haven't received anything yet



Oh Okay...so that's a slight relief.

Best of luck to everyone, still waiting!


----------



## TrilogyFan (Mar 27, 2013)

Been awhile since I posted, but congrats to everyone getting good news today.

Received notice this morning that I am on the waitlist for the DW program and am really happy, though I have no idea what the odds are of getting off that list! Anyone have any insight or info on that?

PS: I was not interviewed at all.


----------



## Sassicash (Mar 27, 2013)

So maybe it's just waitlister's today.


----------



## viking (Mar 27, 2013)

Received the "informal chat" a few weeks ago. Waitlisted this morning. Wish I knew the odds of getting off :/ ho humm...

Saw on another forum someone got accepted this morning.


----------



## Sassicash (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, I just saw that as well. Bummer.


----------



## tmt (Mar 27, 2013)

accepted for dramatic writing?



> Originally posted by viking:
> Received the "informal chat" a few weeks ago. Waitlisted this morning. Wish I knew the odds of getting off :/ ho humm...
> 
> Saw on another forum someone got accepted this morning.


----------



## viking (Mar 27, 2013)

@tmt: yep


----------



## Sassicash (Mar 27, 2013)

The people were all playwriting concentration if that means anything. (the accepted people)


----------



## viking (Mar 27, 2013)

True. What is everyone's concentration? I'm TV writing.
I'm also wondering if this year's results have been in any way impacted by Tisch ASIA closing...


----------



## Sassicash (Mar 27, 2013)

screenwriting


----------



## Ltassi (Mar 27, 2013)

Long time lurker. I was accepted this morning. TV Writing concentration.


----------



## viking (Mar 27, 2013)

@Ltassi: did you get an informal interview by chance?


----------



## Ltassi (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes. I received the call about three weeks ago.


----------



## rosie1992 (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm sorry: accepted dramatic writing - playwriting


----------



## matthewjw (Mar 27, 2013)

I still haven't heard a thing. I've read through here, and haven't seen any screenwriting concentration people say they were accepted/rejected/waitlisted. So, I'm holding out hope, though perhaps delusionally...


----------



## Robin101 (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't think it's delusional at all. The only filmmaking MFAs that have been accepted and have posted here have been from international students. I'm pretty sure they are in a different pool since they aren't applying for any financial aid. If anything, I think that's what the wait is about. Deciding on packages, etc. 

Even though in past decisions have been made earlier, I don't think anyone should be worrying  about not hearing anything until after the 1st.


----------



## matthewjw (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks. You make some great points. This will be over soon.


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Mar 28, 2013)

Has anyone applied to the Film Production program?  That's the one I applied to.  I'm just curious if anyone has heard back yet.  Maybe today's the day


----------



## wannabe13 (Mar 28, 2013)

I thought that acceptances for Production were already done? Didn't someone note that the last day was (this) Monday? 

Has anyone called the office recently?


----------



## brightlight (Mar 28, 2013)

I thought I posted something earlier but it doesn't appear as if it went through. 
To all those who received acceptance to DW, what is the date that you have to submit your decision by?

That might help clarify when the wait listers can expect to hear more news... 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## rosie1992 (Mar 28, 2013)

May 1st is when the response and tuition deposit is due.


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Mar 28, 2013)

I spoke to Susan today and she said they are working on it.  they should be announcing Tomorrow and finishing up Friday.  They haven't forgotten about us


----------



## wannabe13 (Mar 28, 2013)

you mean, since tomorrow is friday... tomorrow is the last day?


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Mar 29, 2013)

I meant Monday, sorry.


----------



## Mi (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm (or hopefully will be) an international student. didnt get a call. got an email I am on the waitlist.
Is there any way to find out what are my chances? how many are on the DW waiting list, do you think?
Is there any chance for a scholarship if I do get off the waitlist?


----------



## TrilogyFan (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi Mi,

Check out this forum if you don't already know about it: 

http://forum.thegradcafe.com/t...47-playwriting-mfas/

Not a lot of info on your specific question but I am in the same position, hoping to come off the list, anxious about funding. You are not alone


----------



## Mi (Mar 30, 2013)

Tnx! Good luck to you!!


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Has anyone applying for the Film Production program heard anything yet?????


----------



## College Student (Apr 1, 2013)

I haven't heard anything so far today. Bad sign?


----------



## College Student (Apr 1, 2013)

I just called - they told me the last day to hear back from them is April 15, not today.


----------



## Robin101 (Apr 1, 2013)

Any talk on when we would start hearing back? This wait is torture.


----------



## wannabe13 (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't get it. Are there more acceptances to come?


----------



## abc (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi. I'm new here. 

I hope that they tell us soon. When I went for the interview they told me April 1st, hopefully sooner. I was waiting for it to come today :/... I really need to know before the 15th b/c other schools deposits are due before then... THE TORTURE!


----------



## finalcutbro (Apr 1, 2013)

Got the email. Rejected, but it was a nice email though  
I think I will take some years to work on my own stuff, and maybe in another year or two see if I want to reapply. 
Hey, it's not a glorious new beginning, but it's definitely not the end


----------



## Robin101 (Apr 1, 2013)

Same, I just got rejected too. It sucks, but I got to move on and figure out a Plan B. Although, I will apply again.


----------



## GradStudentMFA (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry to hear @Robin101 and @finalcutbro

What are your plans?

<3


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I had to wait until i got off work to post.  Just cried for a bit.  Crushed dreams and all. A lot of ya'll are probably in the same boat as me, trying to figure out what the hell to do next.  

I think I'm going got apply to business school, and try and get into the Sundance workshops once I have a well polished script together.  Hopefully the combo of knowledge will pay off. 

Congrats on all those who got in.  You probably really deserve it.  But those that didn't, I feel your pain. 

As for me, I think I'm moving on.  You don't need film school to succeed, so I'm venturing for the alternative route now.


----------



## redfishbluefish (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey guys. This thread has been quiet for a while. Any new news from DW applicants? Have any waitlisters been notified? Any acceptees declining?


----------



## GradStudentMFA (May 3, 2013)

This morning I received a call from Susan telling me a spot opened up off the wait list and asked if I was still interested in accepted...I couldn't have said yes any faster (as I applied no where else and have been waiting oh-so-long to hear if it was a yay or nay on getting in) and don't know how many thank yous I said in the 5 mins I was on the phone with her.

I'm not sure if anyone created a facebook group yet but for anyone interested in joining, I set one up

https://www.facebook.com/groups/nyutisch2013/

Looking forward to meeting everyone else in the fall!


----------

